# Worst Thing You Have Ever Eaten?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

CBB and all that led me to thinking about I'm A Celebrity etc, which lead me to think about asking you all, whats the worst thing you have ever eaten?

For me, it was in an Italian Restaurant in San Remo, very near the WRC HQ hotel, did lovely food, small, intimate, family run - anyway, one evening I decided I'd have a mixed seafood platter - out it came, the usual, mussels, prawns, sundry fish, but 30% of it comprised of TENTACLES, worse they still had the suckers / suction cups attached !! 

The owner , who we had been having banter with all week kept asking us was everything OK, and I didnt want to insult him, so I made my way through the platter - my wife laughed her ass off at me, while at the same time being mildly disgusted that I was eating these sucker covered rubbery tentacles............ewww........   :lol:

Ever done anything similiar?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Anything with garlic or coriander,


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

1997 - A welsh girl in Benidorm :lol: 

Or is that not what you mean


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

mw22 said:


> 1997 - A welsh girl in Benidorm :lol:
> 
> Or is that not what you mean


I don't like mutton either :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> CBB and all that led me to thinking about I'm A Celibrity etc, which lead me to think about asking you all, whats the worst thing you have ever eaten?
> 
> For me, it was in an Italian Restaurant in San Remo, very near the WRC HQ hotel, did lovely food, small, intimate, family run - anyway, one evening I decided I'd have a mixed seafood platter - out it came, the usual, mussels, prawns, sundry fish, but 30% of it comprised of TENTACLES, worse they still had the suckers / suction cups attached !!
> 
> ...


I eat octopus and squid often. Tenticles and all. Lovely. Especially with garlic.

Brussel sprouts are amongst worst thing I have ever had to eat.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

garyc said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > CBB and all that led me to thinking about I'm A Celibrity etc, which lead me to think about asking you all, whats the worst thing you have ever eaten?
> ...


I'd swap you a stone of brussels for one tentacle any day !  :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

AidenL said:


> CBB and all that led me to thinking about I'm A Celibrity etc, which lead me to think about asking you all, whats the worst thing you have ever eaten?
> 
> For me, it was in an Italian Restaurant in San Remo, very near the WRC HQ hotel, did lovely food, small, intimate, family run - anyway, one evening I decided I'd have a mixed seafood platter - out it came, the usual, mussels, prawns, sundry fish, but 30% of it comprised of TENTACLES, worse they still had the suckers / suction cups attached !!
> 
> ...


Same happened in Italy to Mrs B a few years ago in Sorrento. She ordered octopus and a whole baby octupus with all it's tentacles arrived on her plate. She thought it would be a cut of octopus, seasoned, sliced, and grilled but it looked almost ready to climb of the plate. Very romantic.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Deep fried Locusts and bugs(looked like cockroach) in Thailand

Cockrels crown in spain

Jelly fish in China........

Burger in McDonalds.....


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Parsnips [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I love olive oil roasted parsnips.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Parsnips [smiley=sick2.gif]


Same here, Parsnips and turnips make me gag! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

If we are talking veg, cabbage has to be way up there..... :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jellied Eels makes me want my head [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

garyc said:


> I love olive oil roasted parsnips.


Oh yes - these are great try sprinkling a bit of brown sugar over them before they go in for roasting, they come out all caramelised - yummy!

Worst thing I ate was a prawn coctail in portugal that came out looking like a bowl of porridge - tasted like seafood porridge too - gag!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Worst Thing I Have Ever Eaten is

Spam Fritters :lol: :lol:

Joe


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Most of the food in China is a little "different".

How does Chicken's Arses grab you (kind of crunchy, cartilagey with not much taste)?
Or little Chichen Hearts on a kebab stick?
Or local rat (layed out in a crucified way on the bar-b)?
Or duckings/sparrows stretched out in a similar way?
Pig's trotters aren't good either.

Got photos of most of the above. Didn't try them all.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

"mothers meats" in a chinese

A mixture of chicken, beef, lamb and some circular stuff I thought was squid

turned out to be small bowel/tripe ! [smiley=stop.gif] which in my line of work (gastroenterology) was barf inducing :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saw this lady on tele a few month's back cooking up her placenta after having given birth, then dishing it up in a 'roast' form and then her and her hubby eating it and saying how good it was! [smiley=freak.gif]  [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have very bland taste buds and like plain sort of food but the worst thing I have ever eaten is liver [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Fish and chip's.... brrrr

and

sausages in the morning.... brrrr

Stange people on that island :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> I have very bland taste buds and like plain sort of food but the worst thing I have ever eaten is liver [smiley=sick2.gif]


Life would be dire without garlic and coriander. I presume you don't like Thai food? 

...or brown souce on yer bacon butties?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Jellied Eels makes me want my head [smiley=behead2.gif]


They are truly disgusting in both texture and bland muddy fishy taste. I am with you on that one.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I love olive oil roasted parsnips.
> ...


Am roasting a leg of pork later. With parsnips. Will try the sugar trick. Good tip.

...so much for my parsimonoius January.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Worst Thing I Have Ever Eaten is
> 
> Spam Fritters :lol: :lol:
> 
> Joe


MMMmmmmm school days i loved those when at school


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Have not tried this, and likely never will..

Natto = Steamed, fermented and mashed soybeans with a glutinous texture and strong cheeselike flavour










I feel ill already.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I have very bland taste buds and like plain sort of food but the worst thing I have ever eaten is liver [smiley=sick2.gif]
> ...


Love garlic and love corriander and basil also especially in a cheese and ham toastie 

I adore brown sauce especially with toast and yes with a bacon buttie too  :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I had curried dog meat in China....it still hounds me :!: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

a18eem said:


> I had curried dog meat in China....it still hounds me :!: :lol:


We had it last Sunday :lol: :lol:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

tripe and onions my Nana used to cook it for my grandad Evan now i can remember the smell coming from the kitchen [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I have very bland taste buds and like plain sort of food but the worst thing I have ever eaten is liver [smiley=sick2.gif]


Life would be dire without garlic and coriander. I presume you don't like Thai food? 

...or brown souce on yer bacon butties?[/quote

I used to like bacon ,but now i have gone off it. In fact i dont eat any pork meat now.
I can manage a bit of garlic, it's when there is loads of it,if i eat it i get really thirsty like i've eaten a load of salt,so i reckon it does'nt like me either. Coriander, no sorry i have tried to get on with it but no,i supposed if it is well and truly chopped and cooked in with things, but it's when it is sprinkled on top of dishes, YUCK.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Worst thing I've ever intentionally eaten when when I had a part-time job in a pub in London.

All the locals thought it would be funny to give me some jellied ells and they were effing disgusting.

The only only thing that still makes me want to gag is that I used to take cod liver oil capsules for my dodgy knee.

One day I got one stuck in my throat and couldn't shift it. It slowly dissolved releasing the Cod Liver Oil into my mouth and down my throat. No amount of swallowing could dislodge the capsule and I had this disgusting taste in my mouth all day.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Roast baby parsnips with brown sugar were fab. Sprinkled a few cumin seeds on as an afterthought. A great recommendation.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

garyc said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it 

I do the brown sugar trick with roasted butternut too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to Burger King once


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> I went to Burger King once


What did you find in the beef? (if you can call it that) [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was it beef?? It was in LAX and it repeated all the way across the Atlantic


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> The only only thing that still makes me want to gag is that I used to take cod liver oil capsules for my dodgy knee.
> 
> One day I got one stuck in my throat and couldn't shift it. It slowly dissolved releasing the Cod Liver Oil into my mouth and down my throat. No amount of swallowing could dislodge the capsule and I had this disgusting taste in my mouth all day.


My dad chews them [smiley=sick2.gif] so mum bought him a bottle of it, now he just has a spoonfull every morning - vile IMO


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I once ordered baby Octopus served in it's own ink in an Italian restaurant in Oxford. It was chopped up tentacles so it wasn't like it was a whole Octopus.

I made a joke about Octopus foetuses (foetii?). My wife was 6 months pregnant at the time. Neither the octopus nor the joke went down well. :roll:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

A few years ago in Puerto Rico (Gran Canaria) we visited an Indian restaurant for a meal.
My Dad and I love our spicy food, so we both ordered chilli pakora for starters.
My g/f and step-mum ordered something a bit blander, and my Dad and I were slagging them off for being wusses.
Then our dish arrived.......

It was basically whole (very large) green chillis in batter.
We tried our best to eat them all (much to the manager's amusement) but in the end I managed 4 and gave up for health reasons.
My eyes and nose were running, my mouth was on fire, and even taking the ice from my drink and sitting it on my tongue made not-a-jot of difference.

As you can imagine, it was equally as hot the following day after I had "processed" it.

Rogue


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2 things recently were atrocious...









Helen's Mum is gorgeous but a dreadful cook, she made a chocolate trifle the other week - half way through I swear I saw slices of HAM in it.

Of course it wasnt but the whole adventure has mentally wounded me for life, never ever again a chocolate trifle.










During the London Boat Show a couple of weeks back, a French company were displaying some pretty yachts opposite my stand, the stand was decorated in a wacky way with some miniture orange trees scattered about. They smelt STUNNING - after a week of looking / ogling the gorgous fruits I could not resist temptation any longer.

I discretely nipped off a baby orange into my palm and returned to my stand. I unpeeled the incredible smelling plump little fruit. Eager to taste what smelt truly divine!

JEEZUS EFFIN CHRIST !!!! It was so sour it made my sphincter winse 

Beware those little feckers :lol:


----------

